# The Lingo: Implements vs. Attachments vs. Accessories



## greenmachine

Hey guys,

I'm new to the forum and to tractors in general but was wondering if someone could point me to some good resources for learning about attachments and implements and accessories.

I was also wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between the following:
Implements
Attachment
Accessories 

I'm a little confused how the terminology is used and not sure whether these are mutually exclusive or not.

Thanks!!!


----------



## pogobill

Implement: Any article used in some activity, especially an instrument, tool, or utensil: agricultural implements. 
So this would define a plough or a harrow or a disc for instance. something that is used for a particular activity. 


Attachment: An additional or supplementary device: attachments for a tractor. Could be something such as a Front end loader or FEL as they like to call it, or perhaps a trailer hitch or draw bar.


Accessory: A subordinate or supplementary part, object, or the like, used mainly for convenience, attractiveness, safety, etc., as a spotlight on a tractor or a Cruise control.... or a ROPS.

Hopefully I haven't made things more confusing!


----------



## greenmachine

Thanks for the response. 

I guess I still am confused...for example, Bobcat calls the FEL an implement:

http://www.bobcat.com/attachments/front_end_loader

Is implement and attachment purely synonymous to everyone?

It seems as though implements actually change the function of the tractor whereas attachments add capabilities but don't necessarily change the function. 

How would John Deere differentiate its attachments from implements?

http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US/products/attachment/utility_tractors/utility_tractors.page?


----------



## MBTRAC

pogobill said:


> Implement: Any article used in some activity, especially an instrument, tool, or utensil: agricultural implements.
> So this would define a plough or a harrow or a disc for instance. something that is used for a particular activity.
> 
> 
> Attachment: An additional or supplementary device: attachments for a tractor. Could be something such as a Front end loader or FEL as they like to call it, or perhaps a trailer hitch or draw bar.
> 
> 
> Accessory: A subordinate or supplementary part, object, or the like, used mainly for convenience, attractiveness, safety, etc., as a spotlight on a tractor or a Cruise control.... or a ROPS.
> 
> Hopefully I haven't made things more confusing!


IMO the definition above is in the ball park & probably as close as you'll get- trouble is some manufacturers blur this for marketing or whatever reason ( or perhaps just pure ignoance by their product planners), though to an extent it's an exercise in semantics. 

What's more critical is what you want to achieve with a tractor & that will ultimately dictate the "tool of trade", be it defined as a implement/attachment/accessory .
And their method of "engagement" with the tractor - 3PL(3Point Linkage) sized in Cat 0/1/2/3//4, PTO (Power Take Off) Speed, Hydraulic Couplers/Remotes, Quick Hitch, Drawbar, Loader Arms &...&.....etc will determine the most suitable tractor specification. Always easier & less costly in the long run to know the required/right sized implement/attachment/accessory first then purchase the appropriate tractors than visa versa & making all the compromises with an under or oversized tractor.....


----------



## georgeg

I agree entirely with MBTRAC. Define the jobs you want to do on your property and if you're unsure talk with some. Then find the correct accessory, implement or attachment required to carry out the job. Final step is to find the tractor with all the needed 'accessories' to operate all the attachments you need.

EXAMPLE - MOWING. Rough or finish? Under tractor operation, Rear PTO attachment, 48", 60" or 72"? Size may dictate the HP needed in tractor. DISCING - side may impact HP. WOOD SPLITTING - will need PTO or 3rd SCV option to operate splitter if attached to rear of tractor. AUGER - CEMENT MIXER ? Grappler Bucket will definitely require a 3rd SCV to operate all functions.

Is your background as an engineer?

Good luck


----------



## greenmachine

thanks for the responses.

I'm actually started a job out of an mba program for a farm equipment company, so more of a marketing-type role. one of my first tasks is to look at attachments so this is very helpful! hopefully i can speak to more farmers, property owners, municipalities, etc. to understand how people define attachments vs implements vs accessories vs options and which types of products are most relevant for purchases (e.g., loaders)


----------



## greenmachine

thanks for the responses.

I'm actually started a job out of an mba program for a farm equipment company, so more of a marketing-type role. one of my first tasks is to look at attachments so this is very helpful! hopefully i can speak to more farmers, property owners, municipalities, etc. to understand how people define attachments vs implements vs accessories vs options and which types of products are most relevant for purchases (e.g., loaders)


----------



## georgeg

May want to go with what definition your employer uses for their products.

I've found engineers are typically the ones that get into the specifics of an absolute definition.


----------

